# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Dustaride

## Gast: leen

weet iemand ook wat over dit onderwerp of het al te krijgen is vai internet of anders

----------


## Mister Baldy

Misschien helpt dit wel:
http://www.dutasteride.org/
Heb je Propecia/fiansteride al gebruikt?

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mister Baldy_@06-06-2003, 15:15:18
> * Misschien helpt dit wel:
> http://www.dutasteride.org/
> Heb je Propecia/fiansteride al gebruikt?*


 hoi mister baldy zit al een half jaar aan de fina hoorde dat dusteride beter was slik ook saw palmetto helpt wel haren die klein waren verzwakt groeien weer mee maar op die kale stukken niet ben daar bezich met transplant al twee keer geweest maar ja je blijft zoeken naar een betere oplossing omdat je ouwe bos haar toch het beste is en het mooiste maar ga effe kijken op die side wat jij zij thanks voor je meal gr leen

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Guest+07-06-2003, 14:06:17--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 07-06-2003, 14:06:17)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Mister Baldy_@06-06-2003, 15:15:18
> * Misschien helpt dit wel:
> http://www.dutasteride.org/
> Heb je Propecia/fiansteride al gebruikt?*


hoi mister baldy zit al een half jaar aan de fina hoorde dat dusteride beter was slik ook saw palmetto helpt wel haren die klein waren verzwakt groeien weer mee maar op die kale stukken niet ben daar bezich met transplant al twee keer geweest maar ja je blijft zoeken naar een betere oplossing omdat je ouwe bos haar toch het beste is en het mooiste maar ga effe kijken op die side wat jij zij thanks voor je meal gr leen [/b][/quote]
zo vandaag ben bij de huisarts geweest kreeg zonder moeite dutasteride dat was geen probleem toen naar de aphotheek dat was wel een probleem eerst moesten ze kijken of het er wel was in nl zouden me bellen toen belde ze ze vonden het niet verandwoord was een nieuw middel ze hadden contacht met mn huisarts gezocht moest ze een half uur overtuigen dat ik het toch wel ging slikken maar daN bestellen via internet toen ik dat zij kon het wel maar ik deed het op eige risico echt niet te geloven doktor schrijft het voor en dan krijg je geouwehoer met je aphotheek maar ja heb het toch voor elkaar nu ik weet niet hoe lang het nog duurt dat het binnen is maar ben nieuwsgierig het proberen waard schijnt beter te werken dan fina gr leen

----------

